# Velotoze



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone order shoe covers from Velotoze recently and have issues with receiving their order ???


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

No, but I've been intrigued by the product and was thinking of ordering some. Have you had a problem? Can you give some information on your experience?


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I placed an orderror on December 1st. Have not received it. I emailed them twice and they said they were having issues with the black Friday sale. They said they would get back to me but have not. So far disappointed in their service


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought I would have heard back from them by now. I guess they forgot about me LOL


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ordered a pair on the 6th of December. Received them today...good luck.


----------



## bentobox (Jun 12, 2015)

Great product. Im on my second pair. Always received mine within 6 or 8 business days.


----------



## Wheelz (Jun 3, 2002)

This is my second season using VeloToze. I picked them up 2 years (2014) ago at the Kings Ridge Gran Fondo in Santa Rosa. Last year, I didn't have much use for them because of lack of rain, but this year, I've been using them a lot. 

Pros:
They are absolutely waterproof as they are made from a latex rubber similar to a swim cap. 
They keep the feet pretty warm, as they trap in a lot of heat. 
They seal to the skin, so no water leaks in from the top. I have the high top version. 
They are extremely aero
For shoe covers they are very affordable. 

Cons: 
They can be hard to get on. Tip: I use baby powder to lubricate the inside of the shoe cover to pull them on over bare feet then put on my socks and shoes, and pull the shoe covers back down over the shoes. (See the Velotoze video)
They are somewhat delicate. Don't walk on the rubber, and you cannot use them with most mountain bike shoes. 
They are not good for warm rainy days, as your feet will sweat, and your shoes will begin to stink. 

Bottom line, is they are cheap enough to buy a new pare every year, and they work very well at keeping your feet warm and dry. If you live where it rains a lot, and you still want to ride, Velotoze are a must have.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have had a terrible experience with them. I placed an order and they said that it was placed incorrectly. I them just ordered 2 new pair and when I put on the toe cover it tore the first time and yes I know they are delicate but I must have had a bad pair. Then I emailed them to see what I should do and they gave me a replacement code so I mailed them back. That was 12/22/15. So far they have not done anything but give me excuses. I will not order anymore from them. I'll use my castelli toe covers.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Have to ask...you put them on as per their instructions right? ie with socks on only pull them up over ankle, put on shoe, pull over heal first then over the toe...


----------



## Wheelz (Jun 3, 2002)

I put them on with bare feet, pull them up over ankle then put on socks and shoes and pull them down over the heal and over the toe of the shoe. Baby powder will help them slide over the skin.


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Nov 22, 2015)

Things are too bad with Velotoze. Ordered my shoe pair on the Black Friday and received the product 8th December.


----------

